# ptsb customers should raise the issues at the AGM



## Stitcher (27 Apr 2018)

Hi all,
I can't believe we are still here fighting our case. Unfortunately, ptsb customers are not among the 3400 extra tracker cases recently announced by the Central Bank. But Padraic Kissane is still fighting our corner and believes we have a case so I would encourage anyone to sign up with him. It is only because of him, and his dogged pursuit of tthe banks at the CB review,  that there are 37,000+ tracker customers recognised as impacted. Thats an incredible track record.

Given that ptsb are still ignoring us, I suggest that anyone who can, go to the ptsb agm.on wednesday May 16 th.

I cant believe that they can get away with having so many different contract wordings for the same 'discounted tracker' product and that only some of those are  considered impacted while others are not.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (27 Apr 2018)

Good idea.  A few of us raised issues at the AIB AGM. It would have been more effective if there had been more of us.

You do not need to be a shareholder to attend. But you must find a shareholder and get what is known as a proxy from them.

This is a good time to ask as the Notice of the AGM and blank proxy form have just been posted out.

Brendan


----------



## todo (27 Apr 2018)

BTW Im not a ptsb customer, 

But I think even if you are not a shareholder it would be good to turn up and have a show of force outside where ever the meeting is being held, the more media attention the better.


----------



## Stitcher (1 May 2018)

I agree, todo. It would be great to have a group protesting outside as well as inside. It should draw more media attention. Wasn't there a group who demonstrated at a ptsb bank in Grafton Street recently?


----------



## Stitcher (11 May 2018)

Reminder to any ptsb customers to go to the AGM next Wednesday or to protest outside.


----------

